

Wanted: Black Friday Drive Farmers - shaunpud
http://blog.backblaze.com/2012/11/21/wanted-black-friday-drive-farmers

======
nodata
_not from a Costco Store; leave those for the local folks_

Does that counter the criticism?

Why are they not buying direct from the manufacturer?

